# Please don't litter gel packets



## andrew.wetdog (Apr 14, 2007)

American River Parkway is a multiple use trail dominated by cyclists. Today I witnesses a cyclist littering her "gel" package. She was an older rider cruising with her husband, and ironically she sported a "Tour de Tahoe" jersey. Would she litter in Tijuana, Tahoe, Downtown L.A., or Alaska? That doesn't matter; it is the principle that littering is wrong. 
Please don't litter.
For me; cycling is a continuum of natural ecology, technology, and personal health. The well -being of the environment and my own self being and inseperable.
Please don't litter on your local bike path. Especially because cyclist should stand for environmental and physical well being.
Thanks,
Andy


----------



## PseuZQ (Mar 27, 2002)

*Werd! (mostly)*



andrew.wetdog said:


> For me; cycling is a continuum of natural ecology, technology, and personal health. The well -being of the environment and my own self being and inseperable.
> Please don't litter on your local bike path. Especially because cyclist should stand for environmental and physical well being.
> Thanks,
> Andy


Good reminder! 

I don't care if you're best friends with Donald Rumsfeld, a lobbyist for Chevron, a leather-sportin' 100% carnivore, an O'Reilly watchin', type II diabetes-gettin', couch potato who's out to get some exercise 'cause the doc said you'd die if you didn't and you're curious to see what all the fuss is about this "outside" business. 

YOU SHOULD STILL PICK UP YOUR TRASH! And pick up another piece ot two of someone else's while you're at it. 

Relax! No one will think you're an "eco-terrorist" because you like to keep things tidy.

It's cycling, and everyone's invited.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

I was out mountain biking, and encountered bags of dogshit everywhere. someone took the time to bag the **** in little black plastic bags, tie them off, and leave them on the side of the trail. I really don't understand. There is horse **** everywhere--- no one will ever bag that stuff up. Why bag the doggie-doo in a non-biodegradeable bag? It would have been better to just let it rot. I must have seen 20 of these grab bags.



andrew.wetdog said:


> American River Parkway is a multiple use trail dominated by cyclists. Today I witnesses a cyclist littering her "gel" package. She was an older rider cruising with her husband, and ironically she sported a "Tour de Tahoe" jersey. Would she litter in Tijuana, Tahoe, Downtown L.A., or Alaska? That doesn't matter; it is the principle that littering is wrong.
> Please don't litter.
> For me; cycling is a continuum of natural ecology, technology, and personal health. The well -being of the environment and my own self being and inseperable.
> Please don't litter on your local bike path. Especially because cyclist should stand for environmental and physical well being.
> ...


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Good reminder on the gu packet littering.

On the bags of dogshite, it is possible that the owner is coming back for them. If I'm out on an out/back walk with my dog, I'll leave the bag on the side of the trail, and pick it up on the way back. And yes, there had been a time that I took another route back and forgot to pick up the bag. Shame on me for that one.

I'll pick up any gu packet and other litter i see on the trails.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

They have been there for weeks, and there are more and more of them by the day. Perhaps they are reproducing.



rensho said:


> Good reminder on the gu packet littering.
> 
> On the bags of dogshite, it is possible that the owner is coming back for them. If I'm out on an out/back walk with my dog, I'll leave the bag on the side of the trail, and pick it up on the way back. And yes, there had been a time that I took another route back and forgot to pick up the bag. Shame on me for that one.
> 
> I'll pick up any gu packet and other litter i see on the trails.


----------

